# Old Dutch - Dutch Crunch Jalapeno & Cheddar Kettle Potato Chips review....



## kleenex (Dec 26, 2022)

I was at a local store that was selling this flavor and picked up a bag.

I say most of the chips were on the smaller size of things.

Some of the chips certainly did have a good amount of heat to it.

I liked the crunch to these chips.

I would give this flavor a big thumbs up.


----------



## Badjak (Dec 27, 2022)

Never heard of them, but the standard chips in the Netherlands is kettle chips & crunchy 
Originally just 2 flavours: salted & paprika


----------

